# What is the value of Point Sparring?



## OldKarateGuy (May 29, 2013)

Geez, this forum is dead. Last post was almost three months ago. So, I'll try to kick start something...

Two questions: What is the value (or lack of value) of point sparring? Does the value of point sparring change, depending on the tournament rules in play?

Follow-up: If you're an instructor, do you teach or train your students for point sparring? If yes, do you also train them for self-defense or 'real' fighting? What do you think of your association's sparring rules? 

If you're a student, do you like to point spar? What don't you like about it? 

What about your group's rules really irks you, because it/they are not helpful, or may teach bad habits? What rules seem good or reasonable? Feel free not to identify a group or association by name, since I don't want to get into name-calling.


----------



## K-man (May 29, 2013)

If you are into martial arts for sport, point sparring is as valid as any other form of competition. The extreme opposite would say that training to maybe pull you punches is against everything a martial art should be teaching. In the middle are probably the great majority who don't care either way but just do what their school does. Rules are rules and whether you can kick to the head or punch to the head is irrelevant.  Many years back, I lost points in a tournament for 'making contact' even though it was to the body and not hard. Conversely I also lost points for not defending when the strike was finishing literally a foot from my face. I left that style pretty quick smart.

As an instructor, I don't teach sport sparring. If someone really wanted to go that way I might teach them but I would probably refer them to a friend who is big into tournaments.  :asian:


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 30, 2013)

Our school doesn't participate in many competitions, maybe 2-4 per year.  Therefore, I don't put much emphasis on competition point sparring.  When it gets closer to time for the tournaments we spend a couple of classes on strategy and what not.


----------



## lklawson (May 30, 2013)

K-man said:


> The extreme opposite would say that training to maybe pull you punches is against everything a martial art should be teaching.


Of course, one would have to first define what the goal of training is.

Few people argue that Kendo is not a martial art, yet equally few people argue that it is about Self Defense or "fighting."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## sfs982000 (May 30, 2013)

I think point sparring has it's place, I personally don't care for it.  My organization requires everyone that spars to have specific gear (head gear, hand/foot pads, chest protector, face shield, etc....)  I'm all for safety mind you, but with all that gear on individuals tend to get sloppy in my opinion because they aren't afraid to get hit.  It feels like sparring with a big sumo suit on, there have been times when I was sparring where I got points called on me and I didn't even realize I got hit.  I would personally prefer sparring, even point sparring, with less padding.


----------



## Blindside (May 30, 2013)

I think it makes a good introduction to new students getting punching and kicking thrown at them without developing a big flinch.  Over time you can up the contact and remove the "stop after every hit" aspects.  It also teaches the student to recognize critical ranges, non (or less) telegraphic attacks from long range.  I credit the time I spent point fighting to aiding me in knife sparring and knife self-defense because of those skills.


----------



## TKDTony2179 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Geez, this forum is dead. Last post was almost three months ago. So, I'll try to kick start something...
> 
> Two questions: What is the value (or lack of value) of point sparring? Does the value of point sparring change, depending on the tournament rules in play?
> 
> ...



I have never cared about one-point sparring. I always thought of it as tag. I believe I have come to understand that it is a game of tag that builds up attributes of speed, accuracy, timing, and agility.  Some instructors still teach this kind of sparring even though the match maybe a continous sparring.

I perfer continous sparring because I don't losing to a kick or a punch that barely touch my shirt. If you are kicking my helmet and pushing me all round with side kicks that let me know that it is good sparring. Continous sparring allows me to just spar using everthing. A glancing blow won't be the end factor of a tournament. I like moving in rythm, using faints and using combinations to spar. Not single kicks and punches.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Jun 2, 2013)

I will try to answer some of my own questions, to keep things moving. 
Point sparring does - or should - teach a student to move, to breathe, to control distance, probably other things I am forgetting, so it does have some value. It may also teach a student self-confidence, in the sense they have to perform in front of a crowd or in front of their peers. Sparring generally may teach a student that getting punched isn't the end of the world, that you can take a shot and keep going, all valuable lessons. Some of these may be universal, others - like distancing or endurance - may be affected by the sparring rules in play.
I don't teach a lot of point sparring, but perhaps twice a year, we do go to large association tournaments and we do prepare for them, including point sparring tactics and strategies. However, I never teach or encourage students to point spar from anything but a stance which would work for self defense too. Neither do we teach students to use any technique or tactic which would be dangerous in the real world (like turning your back to avoid an attack, falling down as you attack, like that). This may disadvantage my students at tournament time, but only minimally I think. 
I fail to see the beneifts of sparring rules which limit contact to the front of the body, or waist up, of which limit head contact to kicks but not punches. I also dislike rules which assign point values that weight kicks over punches, etc. Similarly, I have been to tournaments (and hated them) specifically aligned with one of the larger all-styles groups which award points to little dabs or taps with no power behind them. BTW, going the other way, i don't like full contact stuff either, because injury is too possible, but I do respect those who do full contact, only because it can be the real deal, even if I no longer want to get my nose broken (again), etc.


----------

